# m.2 key e ssd?



## Mashiro (Mar 16, 2016)

i use z170 stinger


i dont want to use sata cable so i wnat to use m.2 slot


but stinger has key e, it didnt support ssd


is there any way i can use ssd on key e slot?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2016)

If you don't want to use a SATA cable, you have the option of a PCI-e based drive, that board has NVMe support.
The E-key slot is different in that it uses a different interface and the much shorter card is notched differently. It is primarily used for Wireless and Bluetooth.
This article from ArsTechnica might explain it better.
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015...e-interface-that-will-speed-up-your-next-ssd/


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 17, 2016)

might take a look here too
http://www.techpowerup.com/220943/a...-high-performance-2-5-inch-nvme-u-2-ssds.html


----------

